# [SOLVED] Maya and Windows 7



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

So I recently updated to windows 7 a while back its been running rather well. Problem is though, when i open up any of my animation scenes or pretty much anything in maya 2009 on my computer I'm getting incredible lag. When i had xp and vista i never had this issue at all, but now that i have 7 sometimes it takes several seconds just rotating a camera around a scene. What surprises me that when I'm using 3D Studio Max, i have no issues, it runs like butter, but in maya just drags and that's my main program i do all my 3d work in. Any pointers how to fix this issue? :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Maya and Windows 7*

Did you reset the rendering mode to what the maximum supported is? In 3DS Max I use DirectX 9. Since you have an nVidia card I recommend using OpenGL for the best real-time performance. Maya ought to allow this but it's been some time since I dabbled in it.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Maya and Windows 7*



ebackhus said:


> Did you reset the rendering mode to what the maximum supported is? In 3DS Max I use DirectX 9. Since you have an nVidia card I recommend using OpenGL for the best real-time performance. Maya ought to allow this but it's been some time since I dabbled in it.


OK, that helps ray:. I hate to ask, but by any chance can you give me a link to something that can show me how to do it, or can you walk me thought it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Maya and Windows 7*

I looked and looked and looked and found... nothing. Not one bit of information on how to set the rendering mode for real-time designing mode. Apparently it also has poor OpenGL support and prefers workstation-class cards such as nVidia's Quadro series and AMD's FireGL cards.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Maya and Windows 7*



ebackhus said:


> I looked and looked and looked and found... nothing. Not one bit of information on how to set the rendering mode for real-time designing mode. Apparently it also has poor OpenGL support and prefers workstation-class cards such as nVidia's Quadro series and AMD's FireGL cards.


i found out the problem. it doesn't like windows 7 aero. When i switch it to classic mode and end process on the desktop windows manager, i get GREAT framerate. I'm going to try it again without ending process on the DWM. but it works now


----------

